# Shopping for water leak detection equipment.



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I am in hope that I can get some good advise in what make, model of leak locator to purchase. I am looking for something that is very user friendly and not too expensive. I use a local leak locating company to find my leaks now and I figure I still can in the future for the more difficult leaks. For now I guess I am in the market for something that can locate the easy to find ones. All advise is much appreciated.:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pro Plumber said:


> I am in hope that I can get some good advise in what make, model of leak locator to purchase. I am looking for something that is very user friendly and not too expensive. I use a local leak locating company to find my leaks now and I figure I still can in the future for the more difficult leaks. For now I guess I am in the market for something that can locate the easy to find ones. All advise is much appreciated.:yes:


I've done slab leak detection without any. The most important tool is your plumbing knowledge. That being said, look for Goldak and Fisher equipment on Craiglist and ebay.


----------

